# פיתה



## solysombra

שלום לכולם,ייי

הייתי רוצה לדעת איך קוראים ל"פיתה" בערבית. המילה מתחילה ב"פ", לכן ברור לי שבערבית לא קוראים לה "פיתה". שאלותיי הן: איך קוראים ל"פיתה" בערבית? ומאיפה המילה "פיתה"? תודה רבה לכולם!ייי

ויש לי עוד שאלה: אני מנסה לשאול אותה פה, כי אני לא יודעת ערבית כדי לשאול אותה בפורום  לערבית, וגם לא מספיק אנגלית כדי לנסח את השאלה שם. שאלתי היא מה הפרוש של 
INTI OMRI. 
תודה, וסליחה.​


----------



## origumi

אני בטוח שאם תשאלי בספרדית ימצא מישהו בפורום הערבי שיבין ויענה.
לגבי inte omri - בעברית זה "אתה החיים שלי". כמו השיר של אום כלתום - הנה התרגום לאנגלית: http://www.shira.net/music/lyrics/inte-omri.htm


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> אני בטוח שאם תשאלי בספרדית ימצא מישהו בפורום הערבי שיבין ויענה.
> לגבי inte omri - בעברית זה "אתה החיים שלי". כמו השיר של אום כלתום - הנה התרגום לאנגלית: http://www.shira.net/music/lyrics/inte-omri.htm


 
                                                                                         תודה רבה! דווקא חשבתי שאני אקבל קודם תשובה על הפיתה... תודה שוב.ייי


----------



## origumi

פיתה בעברית כנראה לא הגיעה מערבית. מסבירים שיש לשם המאכל שני מקורות מקבילים. האחד הוא השורש השמי פ-ת-ת, ממנו נובעת המילה התנכית פת = לחם (וגם פתיתים, והלחם התימני פתות) ויותר קרוב לענייננו המילה הארמית פיתא שפרושה גם הוא לחם. המקור השני הוא המילה היוונית petea או petites, שתיהן סוג עוגה או לחם. ככל הנראה יהודי יוון ממוצא ספרדי (המגורשים) אימצו את המילה לשפת הלדינו שלהם והיא עלתה עימם לישראל. אילו רק המקור היווני היה תקף – איות המילה היה פיטה (באות טית). סבורים שמתישהו שני מקורות המילה נבלעו זה בזה ומכאן האיות הנוכחי.

המקורות שראיתי נשמעים מסוייגים – לא אתפלא אם יבוא מישהו ויטען שזו אטימולוגיה עממית – הסבר שנשמע נחמד אבל אין לו ביסוס מדעי.

הסבר מפורט באנגלית: http://www.balashon.com/2006/03/pita.html
ויקיפדיה: http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%AA%D7%94


----------



## ahshav

ע"פ הבנתי, לרוב בערבית, המילה לפיתה היא ח'ובז - פשוט "לחם." - خبز


----------



## solysombra

שלום לכולם, ייי​ 
ברצוני לחדד את השאלה: למה קוראים לפיתה *פיתה*? ייי
יש למישהו רעיון, או ידיעה? ייי

(ואיך עושים כדי שהפסיקים, הנקודות, וסימני השאלה לא יופיעו בתחילת השורה? ייי)​


----------



## amikama

solysombra said:


> ברצוני לחדד את השאלה: למה קוראים לפיתה *פיתה*?​



כבר ענו לך: לא יודעים בדיוק למה. אולי מהמילה העברית פת, אולי מילה שאולה מיוונית, ואולי ממקור אחר בכלל.



> (ואיך עושים כדי שהפסיקים, הנקודות, וסימני השאלה לא יופיעו בתחילת השורה? ייי) ​


ראי כאן.


----------



## solysombra

amikama said:


> כבר ענו לך: לא יודעים בדיוק למה. אולי מהמילה העברית פת, אולי מילה שאולה מיוונית, ואולי ממקור אחר בכלל.סליחה, לא שמתי לב...  אולי מפני שזאת הייתה התגובה הכי ארוכה, לא ראיתי אותה... ייי​
> 
> 
> ראי כאן.


                                                                                                                                                     תודה רבה! ייי


----------

